# HELP - Test day today and am confused - Updated - BFN



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay girls - just wondering if you can help me..............

Story so far - Had IUI done on 6th Oct - clinic recommended that I have Pregnyl shot done a week later (one week after OV). Test day is today (Day 27). No sign of AF up till today thank god as it would normally arrive day Day 25 or 26 so tested this morning and got faint line on FR test and a negative on a Digital test. Very confusing.

Rang fertility nurse friend here in the UK (my clinic is in Belgium) and she said that the Pregnyl shot shouldnt be delaying AF and that I should just wait till tomorrow and if AF doesnt arrive, test again and then if by Thurs it hasnt arrived by then, she will do a blood test for me to check whats going on.

My questions are:

1) has anyone ever had the Pregnyl shot *AFTER * ovulation and has AF been delayed and then arrived?

2) has anyone ever had a negative digital and a line on a FR and still gone on to get a BFP a few days later?

Thank you in advance
XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you had Pregnyl (HCG) injection a week after ovulation, what was the date...was it around 13th October ? The HCG injection can stay in your body for _up to_ 14 days so it could be causing a false +ve on hpts. Did you also have HCG (pregnyl) injection before your IUI to trigger ovulation ? This is often done before just before you have IUI "basting" and then you'd normally ovulate around 36 hours later.

HCG injections are sometimes given during 2ww as additional support....what they do is "trick" your body into thinking it's pregnant and so causes it to continue releasing progesterone (which is released after ovulation)....and it's progesterone that prepares womb for possible implantation and supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over.

It could be that because you're using 2 different hpts that the sensitivity is different between the 2 ie they're detect different levels of HCG hormone (HCG injection is basically the same hormone as released from implanted embryo)....what are the mIU that the tests detect eg 25 mIU, 50 mIU etc ?

What is the official day clinic have advised to test eg 14 days past IUI, 16 days past IUI etc ?

HCG injections can sometimes delay because of the progesterone....are you having any other progesterone support such as cyclogest as well ?

I've had HCG injection (Ovitrelle, not Pregnyl but they're basically the same) during one of our natural FETs (frozen embryo transfers). I had 2 shots done at 3dpt and 8dpt (I didn't have to trigger ovulation as did naturally). I tested at 14dpt as advised by clinic and had positive result. As unsure whether from the injection or genuine +ve result, I had blood tests done at 14dpt (HCG level of 20.9 mIU) and then again at 16dpt (level dropped to 5.8 mIU)......however I continued to get faint +ve results right up until 19dpt. It was a very stressful week not knowing if it was false positive from the injection or a "real" pregnancy....as it turned out, from other symptoms etc, it was genuine but resulted in chemical pregnancy (ie very early miscarriage).

If you only had the 2nd shot of Pregnyl around 13th Oct then you're only 8 days past this so it _may_ be a false positive. I would wait a few days and then test again....hopefully the line will be stronger in which case it looks promising. Alternatively, would it be possible for you to get some HCG BETA blood tests done as this shows the actual level of HCG in your blood.....it should approx double every 48hrs so if it's genuine +ve result then your levels should rise between the 2 tests.

Fingers crossed it is genuine 
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Natasha - thank you so much for the (detailed) reply with all that info.  

Yes I had the Pregnyl injection done on the 13th - (8 days ago today) and was told by the clinic to go ahead and test today.  I am of the opinion that its a false positive that I am getting because of the pregnyl and that the AF will come tonight or tomorrow.  I dont know what the mIU of the tests that I did but one of them was a First Response (6 day early) test (got the faint line on that one) and the other was a Clear Blue Digital Test (got a negative "not pregnant" message on that one!).

I am not having any other injections at all - only the one shot of pregnyl last week.

The fertility nurse I spoke to this morning said to wait out today and tomorrow and test again in the morning and the line "should" get darker (in theory!) and if not then wait till Thurs morning and she will do a blood test for me then. 

Its just scary this waiting and waiting................

Thank you again,
C. X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

It's so confusing isn't it....and doesn't help with the already anxious 2ww either   The progesterone support such as cyclogest or crinone aren't injections, they're pessaries or gel, but it sounds like you've just had the HCG injection as support (as some women do).

I think FR detects a lower level mIU of HCG (so more sensitive as can use earlier) than CBD which is why it could be showing faint +ve and the CBD isn't.

I really hope the line gets darker 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Minxy just wanted to say thank you for the advice but AF arrived this morning................


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry hun 

Is it definitely AF....full flow red bleeding ?  Just asking cos lots of ladies do get some spotting/bleeding in early pg.  Did you test again ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

I didnt bother testing again because its full red flow bleeding this morning (with cramps!)

but thank you for checking anyway pet you are very good.

Tks for all the advice
Ciara. XXX


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your AF.
Good Luck for your next cycle...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww hun  

Look after yourself......go and treat yourself....I know a bit of retail therapy & a bottle of wine always sorts me out !!

Natasha xx


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Tks again - I dont what I would do without FF !!

XXX


----------

